# Dual Ignition System - CA20E Motor



## robsaari (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm having problems with the ignition system on my '87 Stanza (CA20E motor, 5-speed manual transmission). Does anybody know where I can find detailed specifications and information on how the dual-spark ignition system works? My repair manual provides very little info on it, and no specs whatsoever.

Thanks!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

robsaari said:


> I'm having problems with the ignition system on my '87 Stanza (CA20E motor, 5-speed manual transmission). Does anybody know where I can find detailed specifications and information on how the dual-spark ignition system works? My repair manual provides very little info on it, and no specs whatsoever.
> 
> Thanks!


try searching the forums....we've talked about how the system works a few times


----------



## robsaari (Dec 26, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> try searching the forums....we've talked about how the system works a few times


Thanks. I did search the forums before posting, and was not able to find the info I needed - for example, what is the resistance supposed to be for the ignition coils? 

I was hoping somebody knew of a good repair manual (not Haynes or Chilton) or a website where I could find detailed specifications for the system.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

robsaari said:


> Thanks. I did search the forums before posting, and was not able to find the info I needed - for example, what is the resistance supposed to be for the ignition coils?
> 
> I was hoping somebody knew of a good repair manual (not Haynes or Chilton) or a website where I could find detailed specifications for the system.


thats good that you searched....hope i didnt' sound like a hard ass about searching but i hate explaining to people how the dual ignition system works....i dont' know what the resistance shoudl be exactly but it should be somewhat low.......i can look it up next week at school on the computers. and the best repair manual is the factory service manual....which sometimes you can find one on ebay. good luck...and feel free to ask questions...i can't answer specifics but coudl look em up at school. 

btw, i think i remember reading a website that went into a bit of detail on the nissan dual ignition but i can't remember what it was...if i come across it i'll post it .


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try dropping by your local Nissan dealer's service department and asking them if you can look at the manual for your car. Sometimes they can make a copy of the pages you need or you can take notes to get the test measurements or specs you need.
If you have trouble getting the info I can get it and email it to you.

Troy


----------

